# RMC Cadets on Mexican Military Parade



## Santini (9 Nov 2012)

Greetings, 

I am wondering how often do the RMC cadets parade in foreign countries? In this case Mexico...(Independence Day Military Parade)

Did anyone here had the opportunity? What was your experience like? 

In the following video you can see the RMC on minute 0:38:24


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wenDCEXhUkI&feature=relmfu


Was 2010 the only year teh RMC paraded in Mexico? I could not find any foreign countries on the 2012 parade


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvdDi7CjeD0


Sorry I could not figure out how to embed the videos


----------

